# Looking for new England shows may 4 and may 11



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I will be in New London, CT for 3 weeks in May and I am looking for something to do while I'm up there. I am willing to drive about 4 hours which covers most of New England and upstate New York. 

Specifically I am looking for something the weekend of May 4th and the 11th. I would prefer audio shows but they don't even have to be IASCA or MECA just somewhere to go and hang out. 

I am even willing to just go to some car shows, maybe even something I could enter (2002 Silverado).

Any input is much appreciated, thanks in advance for any ideas. 

Mark


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> I will be in New London, CT for 3 weeks in May and I am looking for something to do while I'm up there. I am willing to drive about 4 hours which covers most of New England and upstate New York.
> 
> Specifically I am looking for something the weekend of May 4th and the 11th. I would prefer audio shows but they don't even have to be IASCA or MECA just somewhere to go and hang out.
> 
> ...


We might be able to organize something during those times. I have always wanted to hear the Dayton PS180's. Are they in the kicks in your vehicle?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes they are in the kicks, too big to fit them anywhere else and still be on axis. Where are you located.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> Yes they are in the kicks, too big to fit them anywhere else and still be on axis. Where are you located.


Central Mass. We were discussing a meet here, but I have to scout out the location.

42.146880, -72.060965 

It's Wells State Park in Sturbridge MA.

How do you like the Dayton's? How long have you been running them?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

As a submarine navigator I truly appreciate that you gave me the destination as a latitude and longitude. That's only an hour and a half from where I will be so that's great, the destination looks nice also. I can't comment on the Dayton's yet, I am hoping to get them installed this weekend. I have a build log here if you want to watch, I will post the listening results there.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> As a submarine navigator I truly appreciate that you gave me the destination as a latitude and longitude. That's only an hour and a half from where I will be so that's great, the destination looks nice also. I can't comment on the Dayton's yet, I am hoping to get them installed this weekend. I have a build log here if you want to watch, I will post the listening results there.


I only did it that way because I didn't have an actual address, lol. 
Yeah I've had my eye on those Dayton's in Parts Express.
Either those or some Kef point source drivers are going to be part of my next build. But not for at least a few years. I am happy with what I have now. I will definitely check out your build log.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

am i invited?!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> am i invited?!


Only if you have my Zapco hooked up, lol.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

then no. i think i might hang it on my wall as a work of art.. speaking of that amp i just realized the Zapco sticker is upside down lol


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> then no. i think i might hang it on my wall as a work of art.. speaking of that amp i just realized the Zapco sticker is upside down lol


Correct. I'm pretty sure I mentioned that in the sale but sorry if not.


----------

